# Pacific Opera Victoria's Vixen



## godzillaviolist

hello,
Well, just yesterday I attended Janacek's opera "The cunning little Vixen" for the second time. I had seen the dress rehearsal the previous week.
The cast was mediocre in general, though the baritone playing Lapak was remarkably good- it's too bad they didn't give him a main role. The sets were a bit cartoonish, but the lighting more than made up for it . The orchestra was small but good, though seeing the bassoonist change instruments rapidly was perhaps a bit too comical to be believed. The conductor was excellent.
It was strange the difference between the dress rehearsal and the later opera. The childrens roles were sung excellently the first time, but I think they were either tired or nervous in the opers proper. The leads were better the second time. The lighting was completely changed- the rehearsal was more dark and atmospheric ( the death scene of the vixen is more effective this way ). But they did fix the rop flaws by the time I saw it again- in the rehearsal three giant spiders float down from the celing with no apparent relevancy to the storyline.
Godzilla


----------

